# Price of 2002 Fuji?



## DerBoeseKoenig (Apr 13, 2008)

Okay, I am curious on what this bike is worth. Here'es my original thread: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=128222

Anyway, the bike has the following components:

Brakes-Front: Shimano 105
Derailleur-Front: Shimano 105
Rim/Rim Size: Ritchey Aero Road
Tires/Tire Size: Ritchey Race Slick/700x23c
Seat: Specialized Alias 143
Handlebar: Short n' Shallow
Grips: Fuji
Gear Levers: Shimano 105 Flight Deck
Brakes-Rear: Shimano 105
Derailleur-Rear: Shimano 105

It's in good shape--scratches/scuffs here and there, but not too bad. Doesn't look to have been in a wreck or anything, just normal wear and tear I would say is normal for a 5-6 year old bike. I am just curious about what this is worth and If I got a decent deal or if I got ripped off or something. Thanks for any help.


----------



## DerBoeseKoenig (Apr 13, 2008)

Nobody knows? Okay, so I ended up paying $450 even for this bike. It is my first road bike so is this an okay setup? I didn't want to shell out $1000+ on my first road bike.


----------

